# Wall Mounted AV Shelves



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

cchhat01 said:


> ...finding the right set of materials is the problem.


Well it sure is an important problem.

Here's an idea I like:
Kitchen wall cabinets (mounted to the wall but set low)
Plywood with Formica shelf (mounted to/thru cabinets)
Done.

Hth


----------



## cchhat01 (Apr 18, 2012)

TarheelTerp said:


> Well it sure is an important problem.
> 
> Here's an idea I like:
> Kitchen wall cabinets (mounted to the wall but set low)
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion but thats not really what I had in mind. I want to leave this AV shelf unit open and not have it enclosed within a cabinet like structure.

Basically, I'm trying to find out if the product i described in my original post or something similar to it, exists so that I can i throw in a nice tempered glass on it and make it a shelf.

Thanks again
Chirag


----------

